
Facebook's next big media move: Comments - ssclafani
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20030106-36.html
======
taylorbuley
Facebook already has a "plugin" for commenting, so I'm curious as to how -- if
at all -- this will be different.

[http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/commen...](http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/comments)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Or how it'll be superior to Disqus.

~~~
ashconnor
Disqus already has the added bonus of not showing my profile picture to the
world.

~~~
taylorbuley
With the pervasiveness of Open Graph (nee Connect) I'm not sure it'll
necessarily have to be "better" than Disqus in order to win its marketshare

------
bpeters
Facebook once again trying to be the foundation on which all communication and
exchange is based on.

~~~
efields
For better or for worse is certainly up for debate too. On the one hand,
closed systems suck and these valuable comments could get locked out of search
engines. On the other hand, I've seen article commenting go through the roof
with a simple Disqus include. Ease of sign-in and uniform appearance probably
has a lot do with it.

It'll be interesting to see how they implement this.

------
huntero
According to Facebook, they've been testing it on their Developer and Facebook
blog. I remember seeing it last week and thinking, "Oh, I've never seen that
Facebook commenting system before".

Example: <http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=486790652130>

------
rwhitman
Hasn't this existed for over a year now?

~~~
sursani
Exactly. I really don't know what the news is... Also, having Disqus is better
since users can still do anonymous commenting

------
zaidf
They should (try to) acquire Disqus.

------
xtacy
Do you think that Facebook starting to add more and more features that people
might find creepy (it could take a while) can negatively impact its progress?

------
u48998
All the more reasons to comment less on the websites.

